# Bronze Scallops



## ZDP-189

_Where's Wally?_










I just finished up a Scallops in bronze. I want it to take on a nice brown patina. I have the gear to do hot patination if necessary. Anyone got any tips?

Incidentally, if you want one, I think Hogancastings still has some available from the limited edition. They are of a similar standard. Ask for aluminium if you want to shoot it and bronze if you want a showpiece. Brass is cool too if you like the golden hues or if you have it silver plated. I will also have some more designs coming out through them in the near future, but they are all shooters and don't have these lines and sparkle.


----------



## mckee

Wow great job dan!


----------



## bullseyeben!

Here's mine.


----------



## bullseyeben!

And wally is in the second photo just below the pinkie hole...scary stuff!


----------



## Charles

Just lovely!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Tirador

What a beauty! One day I will have one; i hope...
So do you think bronze is too heavy to shoot, or too pretty? Maybe both?
Cheers!


----------



## ZDP-189

Tirador said:


> What a beauty! One day I will have one; i hope...
> So do you think bronze is too heavy to shoot, or too pretty? Maybe both?
> Cheers!


Probably both; aluminium is better in both regards when it comes to shooting, but this still shoots really well. Some may even prefer it for shooting. I polished it so that I can enjoy watching it form a golden and later brown patina.


----------



## Performance Catapults

That would look great in custom phenolic lam.


----------



## Chepo69

I am one of the admirers of this great design of Dan,

And I am convinced that someday I'll have one of them.

Saludos Dan


----------



## ZDP-189

Performance Catapults said:


> I am one of the admirers of this great design of Dan,
> 
> And I am convinced that someday I'll have one of them.
> 
> Saludos Dan


Are you any good at sanding and polishing metal, my friend? Fancy a try?


----------



## e~shot

Wow, fantastic job ZD.


----------



## Hrawk




----------



## NaturalFork

That thing is sexy!


----------



## Danny0663

oohhhh Dan, the shape on that thing is perfect!
Excellent job, Most impressed.

love love love it.


----------



## ZDP-189

Danny0663 said:


> oohhhh Dan, the shape on that thing is perfect!
> Excellent job, Most impressed.
> 
> love love love it.


{mutual back rub}You're one of the few people who appreciate the work involved. I love yours too. Thanks for finishing it up so quickly{/mutual back rub}


----------



## Danny0663

> Thanks for finishing it up so quickly


Not finished yet, started sanding again .....









BTW, doesn't really look like bronze to me... looks like aluminum, or am i seeing stuff again? .....


----------



## ZDP-189

When it's freshly polished, it's barely a little pink. It's already starting to take on more of an orange bronze.


----------



## Bob Fionda

Scallop is my favoured one, I think it's one of the best catapults ever made. My two cents.


----------



## alfshooter

I would love to have one in my hands, that few shots.
A perfect job.
Greeting


----------



## bkcooler

Just looking at the pics;
Yours look like Porsche in the picture and Hogans look like a VW.
No offense Pete.

Before I get one, How much hours of work does it take it to make it look like yours?
Can you give some info. Grits on sandpaper. Do I need a polisher?

Thanks.


----------



## Bob Fionda

I got a polished aluminium scallop from hogan castings but it wasn't shiny actually. It looked like quite matt. I will sand it, I have some 500, 1000 and 2000 grip sand-paper.


----------



## ZDP-189

Maybe I'm just better at photography than Pete









bkcooler, I got a special one from Pete that is almost every bit as well finished. He's quite good at keeping the original lines. The only areas that could be a bit better are the inside of the hole and perhaps the inner V. Both these areas are very hard to do on a wheel, which is my fault. I've been more cognizant of that in my recent masters.

I've just seen Bob's photo. Hmm, that's not how I envisioned it or how the one I got from Pete looks like. It doesn't look like the ones I've seen on Jorg's channel and the early ones posted on the forum.

Anyhoo...

Here's how I did mine. I started from a rough barely fettled casting, complete with sprues.

Flats and bevels... P40 sander belt to remove casting sprues and reset lines, then P150, P320, then straight to 3M cut and polish wheel (about P600) then finishing wheel (P900 maybe) then green compound on a wide stitched buffing wheel.

Inside hole... Needle files then P80 dremel drums and P150 flap (sandpaper in a split mandrel) then P320 and P600 then green compound on a dremel mop.

In the plunge... Files then lollipop sticks wrapped in sandpaper. P320, P600, doubling each time up to P3000 then a light buff with a narrow stitched wheel with green compound.


----------



## Bob Fionda

ZDP-189 said:


> Maybe I'm just better at photography than Pete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bkcooler, I got a special one from Pete that is almost every bit as well finished. He's quite good at keeping the original lines. The only areas that could be a bit better are the inside of the hole and perhaps the inner V. Both these areas are very hard to do on a wheel, which is my fault. I've been more cognizant of that in my recent masters.
> 
> I've just seen Bob's photo. Hmm, that's not how I envisioned it or how the one I got from Pete looks like. It doesn't look like the ones I've seen on Jorg's channel and the early ones posted on the forum.
> 
> Anyhoo...
> 
> Here's how I did mine. I started from a rough barely fettled casting, complete with sprues.
> 
> Flats and bevels... P40 sander belt to remove casting sprues and reset lines, then P150, P320, then straight to 3M cut and polish wheel (about P600) then finishing wheel (P900 maybe) then green compound on a wide stitched buffing wheel.
> 
> Inside hole... Needle files then P80 dremel drums and P150 flap (sandpaper in a split mandrel) then P320 and P600 then green compound on a dremel mop.
> 
> In the plunge... Files then lollipop sticks wrapped in sandpaper. P320, P600, doubling each time up to P3000 then a light buff with a narrow stitched wheel with green compound.


Thanks for the info about finishing Dan. When I received mine I wasn't a member yet, I thought the Scallop wasn't well finished 'cause some parts were still a bit rough, like the hole as you said, the grooves and part of the handle. I didn't mind to much and I started shooting. I've loved it and found it was perfect for my hand, and I still do. Then I'd got a new red one and it was better finished even though the paint was no perfect on the handle. Anyway the Scallop is one of the best catapults in my opinion.


----------

